# epson sc-f6000



## Djamel213 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Hello everybody im new here and it's my 1st question here 
so....
i have bought epson sc-f6000 printer and got no rip software yet .. i have been told that "wasatch" software is the best for my printer and im not sure if it's going to work well with it ..i tried "shiraz focus" demo version and i don't get 100% black its like blue black... i wonder if someone can help me to fix the black ussue or lead me to the best soft for my printer*
..
thank you


----------



## Djamel213 (Nov 20, 2014)

Any Answers ..????????????????


----------

